# Clam X4



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I am looking to sell my Clam X4 and was wondering what it is worth? I would like to switch to a X2 or Voyager with the thermal tarp. I am constantly moving when ice fishing and putting up and taking down the house takes away time from fishing.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I work at Runnings and the one we just put up is roughly $900 but i'd have to look again to be sure.


----------

